# Tour de Italia 2017



## David Loving

Great ride. Always great T-shirts. Tour d'Italia


----------



## David Loving

Tour d'Italia rides out at 8:00 am ! Tomorrow morning at Italy, Texas.


----------



## David Loving

Terrific ride this year. Real hot, clear skies. All cattle were in the shade.


----------

